# Our JELLY BELLY (BELLE!)



## Showolf777 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi everyone... A little over a month ago I was working at my warehouse in an industrial park in a very rough part of town. As I was walking to my work truck I heard a faint yelp from the other side of the dark parking lot... I turned around and saw something small running towards me. Then in a flash there she was! She was scared, and obviously feeling very unloved and vulnerable... Understandably, she was also nervous about me approaching her because she didn't know me. I tried several times to catch her, but failed. I ended up leaving some food and water for her to have before jumping in the truck and starting my delivery route... The next day as I'm approaching my truck, who comes running out from underneath it? I couldn't believe it, but there she was again. It was an extremely HOT and HUMID night and she had to be tired from the heat I assumed. I had an idea that maybe my height was intimidating to her, so I decided to simply sit down on some stairs and allow her to come to me. She did, and I slowly was allowed to pet her head. She seemed extremely relieved to finally have someone love on her, and care about her. I grabbed her, called my wife, and she drove to my work to get her and bring her back home. It was the BEST decision I ever made... She is the biggest blessing, and absolute sweetest dog we've ever had! We did not know it, but she obviously was preggo at the time we rescued her. It wasn't until a couple weeks after that her nipple size bagan to increase, and she started to blow up like a balloon! She has now doubled in size, and seems so miserable carrying around so much extra weight! We have no clue who the daddy dog is, and are praying he wasn't a real big dog so her puppies will be small enough to pass without complications... I am blown away by how big she is getting, and to be honest it's kind of scaring me a bit! Is this normal? Judging from the pic I am presenting how many do you guys think she may have in her litter? We are doing all we can to give extra love & comfort to her in this very hard time... 

Any suggestions or help will be MUCH appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UPDATE... Her breathing is fast and heavy right now... Like panting? It sounds like wheezing. Firtst time I've heard her like this - Hope she is ok!


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Perhaps you should bring her to the vet so they can help determine how far along she is...they might want to do an X-ray to check how many pups she is carrying as well. I'm sorry I can't be of much help. From the looks, I'd say, 2 or 3. But I could be wrong. The vet is your best bet.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I would say 3 or 4 or more! her stomach has 'split' , this is what I call it when they are close. They are usually pretty round and even, but in the last days they have the 'split' in the middle in which you can see the milk bags. My vet will xray only in the last 5 days. 
When they are close to delivery most dogs will not eat, and getting closer they pant a lot right before they start contracting and pushing. 
good luck!
pam


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. Good luck. I hope all goes well. Well done to you for caring for her and taking her in.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition to your family. I wish you luck on the pups. You will have your hands full very soon. I would run her by a vet for a quick check up and an xray asap just to make sure mom will be OK.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If she doesn't have them tonight you need to take her to a vet first thing in the morning. Get an x-ray. Since you have no idea what breed of dog or how big the dog was that got her pregnant, there could be trouble. You need to see if they can even fit out...

Have you read up on whelping supplies and gotten together a minimum of what you need?


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

flippedstars said:


> If she doesn't have them tonight you need to take her to a vet first thing in the morning. Get an x-ray. Since you have no idea what breed of dog or how big the dog was that got her pregnant, there could be trouble. You need to see if they can even fit out...
> 
> Have you read up on whelping supplies and gotten together a minimum of what you need?


Welcome! I agree, I wouldn't just wait to see what happens. You don't know what she mated with. If he was larger, it can be dangerous. 

Good luck and I hope you will keep us posted!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats for this sweet girl and good luck for the birth. Hope all goes well. You should defo have a vet informed so you have help by your side when brith starts.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Any new news? How is she?


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I would definitely take her to the vet. They can also scan her to see if she has an owner and somehow got out and lost. Also call animal control to see if her owners have reported her lost.


----------



## Showolf777 (Oct 8, 2012)

She is at the vet right now... She went into labor at 11am this morning. The first puppy she was able to push 1/4 of the way out and it got stuck. We rushed her to the emergency vet a few blocks away. Unfortunately that first one was stillborn, and did not make it. The vet did X-rays and advised there were 4 more inside. He started her on IV because her calcium was low. We have had her on regular Purina food without knowing she needed to eat puppy food as she got closer to labor. He is giving her some shots to help with the labor also... He said it appears the dad may have been a SHAR PEI... He said they will try their best to have the rest of the labor natural, but if necessary they will do a C-Section. We are praying for her, and awaiting further news how she is doing! Thanks to all for your support, and I'll update as soon as we know more.....


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Aww..poor baby..good thing she has found you!! Thanks for the update..I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I've been thinking about her and hoping she's ok. I hope everything goes well with the rest of the birth and she'll be in my thoughts. Keep us updated


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That's awful if the dad was some sort of sharpei? omg! so much bigger...keep us updated on how things are going.


----------



## Showolf777 (Oct 8, 2012)

Update! One puppy was just delivered alive and well... They had to assist with the delivery. They are watching her closely now, with three more to go!!!!


----------



## Showolf777 (Oct 8, 2012)

UPDATE... 2 of the puppies have been delivered so far. They are both doing well the vet said, and they had to assist with each of them... There are 2 remaining, and we hope they come out OK too!


----------



## Showolf777 (Oct 8, 2012)

Finally! Belle is back from the vet... She lost two and delivered three healthy pups! One white female, a black male, and a gray male... They are all snuggled up to each other, and resting now! Can't believe how cute the little ones are!!!!

Here's a few pics... ENJOY! ccasion9:

All together









Only Female White









Male Black









Male Gray


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. I'm so glad she's ok. No wonder she was so big - they're huge! I love how the dark one is cuddled around her in the top picture. Thanks for the pictures...they're all gorgeous. I'm so glad you found her and took her home...if she'd had to give birth on her own she probably wouldn't be here. Thank God you were around to save her!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so glad she found a good home with you. So glad you got her to the vet on time. Sorry about the loss of the two little ones but the surviving pups are just adorable, I hope you keep us posted on them,


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh what a great ending to this story! I hope the pups find great homes and you keep the brave momma!


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am so glad this story had a happy ending! I am sorry for the loss of the two, but these three look great. The puppies are soooo cute. They look like little pug babies, esp the black and the grey. Keep us posted on their and mama's progress. Mama is one lucky lady to have found you. You not only saved her life, but the lives of these three precious babies. I can say that if I am ever in need of rescuing, I hope there is someone as nice as you that walks into my life right when I need it the most.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Omg, that picture of her with her puppies is just full of love!!!!! Bless you for all you've done for her!


----------



## Showolf777 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Momma and her babies are doing great....... 

You know... The magnitude of my actions really didn't hit me until I was holding the pups last night. While I was simply being my big hearted self helping BELLE, I actually saved & created life at the same time. That was completely amazing to think about! If I hadn't rescued her, she surely would not have been able to manage this intense birth by herself, and would have definitely not survived including her precious cargo inside... 

Some things in life are far more rewarding than anything money can buy! :foxes_207:


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Showolf777 said:


> Some things in life are far more rewarding than anything money can buy! :foxes_207:


Amen to that! So true! 

I think she came to you because she knew you were "her person"....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done all of you ! So nice to see her with her puppies .


----------



## Showolf777 (Oct 8, 2012)

They are inseparable right now! Belle is feeling a LOT better, and is being a very good momma to her babies... The black one is a definite MOMMA's BOY, and loves being as close as possible basically snuggling up to her chin... They are pure entertainment to watch! Here's another pic.... 


BELLE & BABIES 2 Days old........................


----------



## rhonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

They are all just beautiful. Thankyou for saving them. I hope you keep posting pics so we can see how the puppies turn out as they get older.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute! Glad all four of them are doing great. What a lucky bunch of dogs!


----------



## ladycakes (Sep 13, 2012)

Aww well done you! Belle and the pups look great! They definitely look pug-y to me! Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a wonderful ending to Belle's journey. Thank God she found you and consequently a loving home for herself and these precious babies.You and your family will be richly blessed for what you have done. The babies look a lot like pug puppies with those large heads and wrinkled muzzles.. I think someone mentioned that earlier as well. We currently have a pug, and previously shared our lives with another pug for 17 years and your pups resemble them as babies quite a bit! Your pics of momma and the little ones are awesome!


----------



## Showolf777 (Oct 8, 2012)

I was talking to my wife last night regarding the PUG possibility, and we both are thinking they could be PUG mix too! We researched a bit, and they are called CHUGS? LOL! Too funny... I will most definitely be posting plenty of pics as they grow up for everyone to see! 

Thanks again for all your love & support... :notworthy:


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Congrats and well done for rescuing her.

Don't know if your vet mentioned it but you will need to supplement her with calcium whilst she is lactating, especially as she had low calcium in labour... I use this Collo-Cal D. Alternatively you can give tums and a vitamin d tablet crushed up..this will prevent eclampsia which can and does kill her.. She needs a good quality puppy food now and lots of fluid.. It's not unusual for them not to want to drink or eat unfortunately you have to force them.. You can syringe glucose water into her mouth if she needs it and soften her kibble as their mouths can get sore from cleaning the babies. 

Make sure the puppies are kept warm on a heat pad as they can't regulate their heat for 3-4 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

How is Belle and her babies? Would love an update. . .


----------



## Showolf777 (Oct 8, 2012)

UPDATE 11/11/2012 

The babies are now a month old! They are all doing great... For the time being we have nicknamed them SALT , PEPPER, and GARLIC! LOL

The 2 brothers PEPPER & GARLIC always surround their sister SALT while resting! VERY PROTECTIVE!!!!









Eyes & Ears now open!


















They LOVE their mush food!









PEPPER sporting the MUSH MUSTACHE! LOL









Do you guys still think they are CHUGS?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I just saw this thread! What a wonderful thing you guys did! 

The black looks like he definitely has Sharpei! wrinkles around the face!
they are cuties!


----------



## Showolf777 (Oct 8, 2012)

I also was thinking the black one was SHARPEI... He has more defined wrinkles than the other two!!!! He's too cute!!!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh they are so cute! Glad to see that momma and pups are doing well. You're such a wonderful person for rescuing her and her puppies.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

It's funny how they all look different. What cuties. I'm so glad you found her


----------



## flagrl (Apr 2, 2012)

the black one looks shar peiish the other ones not so much, they look like they are doing so good, thanks for rescuing her. keep us updated they are so cute.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you for posting an update. They are so cute. So glad they are doing well. I would say the black one looks like a sharpei.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like multiple sires, to be honest. They all look very different. All of them are adorable! Glad they are doing well!!! How much do they weigh now?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------

